# Enter to Win - Garmin Pro 550 System - Canadian National Amateur Championship 2015



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Garmin - Enter to Win Sweepstakes
https://buy.garmin.com/en-US/US/on-t...rod140325.html

*Garmin PRO 550 System

Garmin in cooperation with RTF, proudly wish each of the 2015 Canadian National Amateur competitors the best of luck July 13 - 18 in Balmoral, Manitoba, Canada.**
*
*To commemorate the event Garmin is offering an enter to win sweepstakes for one RTF member to receive a new PRO 550 training system. 

*









*As a BONUS - there is a chance to win a second receiver and collar, allowing the system to expand to two dogs.

*









*To enter a qualified entry, only one entry per person, simply follow these steps:*
*
*
*1) Reply to this post in this thread, indicating your real name (not your handle...real name) and express your interest. (Yes, your first and last name!) Please don't post multiple times in this thread - just one post please.**
*
*2) To qualify for the bonus receiver and collar, you must enter by 11:59 PM Eastern Time, Sunday July 12 and indicate your forecasted 2015 Canadian National Amateur winner by dog number, dog name and handler name. 

Please select your forecasted Canadian National Amateur Winner from this list: 
*
http://www.nrcc-canada.com/natl-am/natl-am-callbacks.html

Special thanks to our friends at Garmin! 

Good luck to all of the Canadian National Amateur Competitors.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Example Entry:

Please count me in! Chris Atkinson

Winner: Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## John Montenieri (Jul 6, 2009)

Count me in. John Montenieri
Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich

Thanks for setting this up Chris.


----------



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Count me in! Vicky Trainor

Winner: Dog #46, NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO, Howard Simson


----------



## Clint Watts (Jan 7, 2009)

Please count me in! Clint Watts

Winner: Dog 54 FTCH AFTCH L and L's Cowboy Up, Shirley Greener


----------



## dynamite (Dec 1, 2014)

Lynne Johnson

I'd like to enter sweepstake.

Winner: #12 Jazztime Cut To The Chase , Paul Hanson

Thanks


----------



## Matt Duncan (Feb 21, 2011)

Count me in please. 
Winner - 21
FC AFC FTCH ALEXUS PURSUIT OF PERFECTION
Robert & Madeline Kimball
Lynn Kimball


----------



## krazybronco2 (Jan 31, 2013)

Count me In Benjamin Taylor

Wingbusters Luke Skywalker, Gary Randall


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tally Ho : Bon Mallari ,count me in

And the winner will be #13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman

With Sharon van der Lee


----------



## mufb (Dec 8, 2009)

Count me in.
Kelly Hequembourg
#46 NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO
Howard Simson


----------



## tealfin (Dec 24, 2014)

I'll give it a shot too.
Ron Harinck
I'll go with the favorite, #46 NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO
Mr. Howard Simson


----------



## Lpgar (Mar 31, 2005)

Count Me in too Chris. Gar Clark
Dog 18 Jaybar's American Idol has my vote as winner Barb Younglove


----------



## Keith Stroyan (Sep 22, 2005)

Please count me in! 
Keith Stroyan

Winner:
#9 FTCH AFTCH GET THE PARTY STARTED Charlie Ross


----------



## Steve Shaver (Jan 9, 2003)

Sure I could use a new collar.
Steve Shaver

Winner # 39 Ellie Of Red Rock handler James McBee


----------



## Buck Mann (Apr 16, 2003)

Count me in: Buck Mann
Winner : #18 AFTCH FC AFC JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL


----------



## seaandland (Feb 19, 2015)

Count me in: Andrae Parchment #46 NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO. Howard Simson


----------



## Scott Adams (Jun 25, 2003)

Count me in. 
Scott Adams

54
FTCH AFTCH L AND L’S COWBOY UP
Shirley Greener
Shirley Greener


----------



## dfrauenkron (Nov 2, 2014)

Count me in! Delane Frauenkron
Winner-dog #45 Silver Star's Texas TJ, Scott Leonescu


----------



## Connie Swanson (May 31, 2005)

I'm in: 
#13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman, with Sharon van der Lee

Connie Swanson


----------



## chieftman (Apr 14, 2009)

Please count me in: Bill Gibson

Winner: #3 Rough & Rowdy ******* Donald Martin


----------



## SPEED (Jul 12, 2013)

Count me in
Julie Mach

13
AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN
John & Sharon van der Lee
Sharon van der Lee


----------



## mikec (Mar 12, 2015)

Count me in. Mike Coppola
Winner: #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER Bill Petrovich


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Please count me in ! Bridget Bodine


13
AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN
John & Sharon van der Lee
Sharon van der Lee


----------



## jtfreeman (Jan 6, 2009)

Count me in. Jason Freeman

Winner: #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER Bill Petrovich


----------



## BCN (Apr 7, 2013)

Count me in.
John McDonald
#13 AFC AFTCH Pekisko's Ironman
Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Rob DeHaven (Jan 6, 2003)

Count me in. Rob DeHaven

Winner will be 46
NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO
Howard Simson & Lise Langlois
Howard Simson

Thanks for the opportunity.


----------



## moscowitz (Nov 17, 2004)

Count me in: Michael L. Moscowitz

winner: #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer


----------



## tucker (Jan 3, 2006)

I'm in: Jim Machado
Winner is...... #16 FTCH AFTCH TAYLORLAB'S SWEET CHEEKS Sue Taylor


----------



## Glynn Matthews (Jun 10, 2003)

count me in Glynn Matthews
Dog#46 Deuce Howard Simpson


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2015)

Please count me in Cindy lowans. Winner is......... #12 FTCH AFTCH Jazztime Cut To The Chase....Paul Hanson


----------



## BMay (Mar 3, 2003)

Count me in please.

Bob May

Dog 40...
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Erik Nilsson (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanks and yes Im in 

Erik Nilsson

winner dog #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
handler Bill Petrovich


----------



## bowhunter123 (Jul 2, 2012)

Count me in. Mat Perdue
Dog# 30 One more round, James Swanson


----------



## JRinNE (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in. Ken Essink Jr
#25 Sweetwaters Ten Duece All In, Howard Simson


----------



## kimball (Jan 25, 2015)

Please enter me ,Kimball Foord ,Thanks .
38
HONEYWOODS READY TO RUMBLE
Diana J Beatty


----------



## fishin444 (Apr 23, 2012)

Paul Webb 
FTCH AFTCH TEALCREEK HIGH TYDE COOT
Dona & Donald Martin
Donald Martin


----------



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

Count me in.

Brett grantham 


Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Parker M. (Mar 6, 2014)

I will give it a whirl: Parker Minor

Winner: #46 NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO
Howard Simson


----------



## Sharon Potter (Feb 29, 2004)

Count me in, please. 

Sharon Potter

Dog 40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Splash_em (Apr 23, 2009)

Count me in. Richard Gravely 

FTCH AFTCH CLUBMEAD'S LUCKY LADY - Gary Randall


----------



## Billie (Sep 19, 2004)

Please count me in! 
Karen M Waltman
Winning dog # 13 AFC AFTCH Pekisko's Ironman
Handler Sharon Van Der Lee


----------



## Brad (Aug 4, 2009)

Brad Stricklin
Im enterested
# 40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER(Ammo)

Bill & Micki Petrovich

handler Bill Petrovich


----------



## classact2731 (Apr 23, 2011)

Please Count me in: Scott Bergman
The winner will be NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO / handler:Howard Simson


----------



## Barry Brandt (May 10, 2010)

Count me in: Barry Brandt
Winner will be: FC AFC FTCH ALEXUS PURSUIT OF PERFECTION / handler Lynn Kimball


----------



## Bubba (Jan 3, 2003)

Please count me in: Steve Elliott

And the winner is: 
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich
Bill Petrovich


----------



## huntinman (Jun 1, 2009)

Please count me in. Bill Davis

Winner: 40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER. Bill Petrovish


----------



## TX0630 (Jan 9, 2014)

Count me in ... Thomas LaToof
Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich​


----------



## Jim Coggins (Feb 2, 2004)

Jim Coggins


----------



## labsforme (Oct 31, 2003)

please count me in.
winner: # 99 AFTCH AFC Pekisko's Ironman John and Sharon van der Lee, handler Sharon van der Lee

Jeff Gruber


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Count me in!!


21
FC AFC FTCH ALEXUS PURSUIT OF PERFECTION
Robert & Madeline Kimball
Lynn Kimball


----------



## sweepthelegnate (Aug 27, 2009)

Please count me in! Nathan Holman

Winner: Dog #13, AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN, Sharon van der Lee


----------



## jwdavis (Nov 26, 2004)

Count me in. Josh Davis
51

FTCH AFTCH BAYPOINTS HIT AND MISS

Lorraine Hare


----------



## Kerry Lavin (Aug 13, 2003)

Count me in!

Winner: #13, AFC AFTCH Pekisko's Ironman, Sharon van der Lee

Thank you!
Kerry Lavin


----------



## Andy Symons (Oct 2, 2003)

Please count me in: Andy Symons
#9 FTCH AFTCH Get The Party Started
Charlie Ross


----------



## Wayne Nutt (Jan 10, 2010)

Wayne Nutt
No. 18


----------



## Larry Housman (Jun 4, 2012)

Count me in. Larry Housman

Dog 33, SILVER STAR'S COWGIRL - supporting another old NAHRA guy!


----------



## pupaloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Yes, please! Marlana Smith

Winner: Dog #42, BRENTWOOD GEM'S ONE TOO MANY, Hope Roberts


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Count me in Otey Brabston 

46
NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO


Howard Simson


----------



## DFB (May 5, 2014)

Please count me in. Deven McRee









Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich​


----------



## Razor Labs (Jan 9, 2011)

_*Please count me in....Scott Anderson

#13 AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN
Sharon van der Lee*_


----------



## lorneparker1 (Mar 22, 2015)

Count me in: 
Lorne Parker 
Winner:
#46 NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO​


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

I'll try 
Marc Healey

And the winner is:
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYERBill & Micki PetrovichBill Petrovich


----------



## krakadawn (Jan 8, 2006)

Count me in
Jim Ling

Winner......
Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Cass (Sep 17, 2013)

Count me in! Nick Cassidy.

Dog #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER. H: Bill Petrovich


----------



## DJS (Feb 1, 2011)

Count me in please.

Donald Schlaf

Dog# 40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## BAYDOG (May 30, 2009)

I'd love a chance , thanks!! Robert Goodman

#18) AFTCH FC AFC JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL


----------



## DMA (Jan 9, 2008)

Count me in Doug Augspurg 

The winner will be #13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman

Handler Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Cptmorgan177 (Oct 11, 2014)

Count me in Scott Colbaugh:

winner: 
12
FTCH AFTCH JAZZTIME CUT TO THE CHASE
Paul Hanson
Paul Hanson
 
12
 


----------



## Whytey (Oct 15, 2008)

Thanks...Jamie Whyte

#23 FC FTCH AFTCH NMH GMH TAYLOR’S SUGAR AND SPICE


----------



## Lynn Cole (Aug 15, 2006)

Count me in please. Lynn Kimball
Winner - 21
FC AFC FTCH ALEXUS PURSUIT OF PERFECTION
Robert & Madeline Kimball
Lynn Kimball


----------



## Dave Kress (Dec 20, 2004)

I like a bunch of the teams ! Gotta go with # 26 as Golly is one of ours. Good luck Stan 
Warrior , Kid and the High Mileage crew is cheering you on! 
Dave and Marty Kress


----------



## Rusty Champion (Feb 13, 2012)

Count me in too! Rusty Champion

hard not to put odds on that brown girl when it counts!

winner: Ammo - #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer


----------



## mathewrodriguez (May 11, 2011)

Please count me in. Matt Rodriguez 

Winner : dog#6, FC FTCH BACKWATERS BOOMER, Daryl Shmon


----------



## mizzippi jb (Jan 22, 2014)

I'm all in!

Jim Brantley 

# 12. Ftch aftch Jazztime Cut to the Chase. Paul Hanson, Paul Hanson


----------



## Danny Castro (Jan 31, 2012)

**** me in. Danny Castro

#18. Ruben


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

Count me in.
Adam Gonzalez
#4 FTCH AFTCH CASTILE CREEK RIVERS RIPPLE, Daniel Shnitka


----------



## Jabelism (Jun 3, 2014)

Count me in
Jason Abel
Winner- #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER Bill Petrovich


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Please count me in; John Robinson

Winner will be lucky #13 AFC AFTCH Pekisko's Ironman, owned and handled by Sharon Van Der Lee


----------



## RETRVR (Jan 27, 2010)

I'm in. Dona Martin
Gotta go with my boys
35 FTCH AFTCH TEALCREEK HIGH TYDE COOT Handled by Donald Martin


----------



## R.T. Haas (Mar 30, 2009)

Please count me: Randy Haas


AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN

John & Sharon van der Lee

Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Terry Marshall (Jan 12, 2011)

Yes please count me in
Terry Marshall
the winner will be : Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer, owned by Bill and Micki Petrovich, go sooners


----------



## 8DuckCaller (Jun 19, 2011)

Please count me in : Alan Dickson
Winner : # 46- NFTCH,AFTCH,FC,AFC L and L Just A Gigolo
Handled by : Howard Simson


----------



## Tarball (Aug 12, 2010)

Count me in: Fred Tarnowski
Winner: #18 Jaybar American Idol Handled by Barb Younglove

sympathy to Jim McDowall and No Wake Zone


----------



## GBUSMCR (Oct 5, 2004)

Count me in: George Billings

Winner: #34 FTCH AFTCH Bluegooe's Huckleberry Hustle handeld by David Fishley


----------



## HarryWilliams (Jan 17, 2005)

Harry Williams would like to win the ecollar. #15 AFTCH AFC Pekisko's Iron Man to win handled by Sharon van der Lee.


----------



## wjtb23 (Apr 24, 2014)

Count me in.

Bill Barwick

Winner

4
FTCH AFTCH CASTILE CREEK RIVERS RIPPLE
Daniel Shnitka & Birgit Juergensen
Daniel Shnitka


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Count me in

Dan Danforth


43
RAM RIVER RAINBOW ROYALE


----------



## P J (Dec 10, 2009)

Count me in, Paula Johnson

Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## Greg Lee - Timberpond Retrievers (Mar 11, 2009)

Hey,
Greg Lee here. This year's winner is #40 - AMMO who will be a repeat winner.
But GOOD LUCK to all contestants.


----------



## lennie (Jan 15, 2003)

Count me in - Earlene Lacy
Dog 40...
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich
Go Brown Dogs!


----------



## Donald Hatfield (Mar 22, 2005)

Please count me in to win!!!....Donald Hatfield

Winner will be...... Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove

PS. 18 was Darlene's favorite number....so its a winner


----------



## Al VanHoey (May 2, 2007)

Please count me in! Al VanHoey
Winner: Dog #40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## T.Bond (Jul 7, 2014)

Toney Bond

16


----------



## G'S PRAIRIE CBR'S (Mar 29, 2008)

To win this GARMIN TRI-TRONICS PRO 550 TRAINING SYSTEM WOULD BE GREAT. MARK J. GRIESMAN

#40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER - Will win.

Bill & Micki Petrovich - Bill Petrovich -handler

Bill Petrovich



40


----------



## twall (Jun 5, 2006)

Count me in Tom Wall

Winner: Things that are red for 500.


----------



## Bruce MacPherson (Mar 7, 2005)

Bruce MacPherson. Dog number 54 L and Ls Cowboy up.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

I NEED this&#55357;&#56832;. Count me in. Carol Howey

#9 Get the Party Started and Charlie Rose!


----------



## SjSmith (Oct 25, 2011)

Enter me please. Thanks for the chance.

Scott Smith

Winner:

#40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Kenneth Niles Bora (Jul 1, 2004)

Yea, Please count me in. Ken Bora
and my winning dog is #33 Silver Star's Cowgirl - Scott Leonescu


----------



## Cuttem' (May 31, 2013)

Oh oh count me in!
Glenn Dudley 

#18, Jaybar American Idol
Barbara Younglove


----------



## 25-ott-06 (Mar 7, 2009)

Please count me in! Michael Ott

Winner: Dog #12, FTCH AFTCH JAZZTIME CUT TO THE CHASE


----------



## saltgrass (Sep 22, 2008)

I'm in ,could use a new one.

#18 Jaybar American Idol Barbra Youngglove .


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Count me in. Bubba Joiner
#18 Jabar American Idle - Barb Younglove


----------



## B Giese (Nov 19, 2011)

Please count me in!
Ben Giese
#35 FTCH AFTCH TEALCREEK HIGH TYDE COOT
Donald Martin


----------



## donbeth (Jul 4, 2015)

Count me in. Don Pollock
# 13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman Sharon vanderLee


----------



## RockyDog (Nov 18, 2008)

Count me in... Sonia Liedman

14 - AFTCH Baby Ducks Voo Doo Thing


----------



## jmay (Jul 2, 2013)

Please count me in - Joe May

3-rough and rowdy *******-Donald Martin


----------



## Final Flight Retrievers (Jan 23, 2010)

I'm in Scott Shafer

Winner 
# 25 AFTCH SWEETWATERS TEN DEUCE ALL IN
Howard Simson & Lise Langlois


----------



## batgat (Jul 4, 2015)

graham tyler
#40 upon the wings of an answered prayer
bill petrovich


----------



## cjaz (Jan 28, 2009)

chris joswick

#18 AFTCH FC AFC Jaybar American Idol


----------



## Gary M (Dec 5, 2008)

Count me in Gary Mausolf

Winner #18 AFTCH FC AFC JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL Jerry & Barbara Younglove


----------



## Purpledawg (Jul 16, 2006)

Count me in Kit McClurg
Winner # 4 FTCH AFTCH CASTILE CREEK RIVERS RIPPLE Daniel Shnitka ( Ironwood )


----------



## Chris Brandl (Nov 6, 2009)

I'm in. Chris Brandl

Winner: Dog #10 Jayson Of A Duk Dawg, Neil Hunter


----------



## Repaupo (Apr 28, 2005)

Please count me in! Alan DeStefano

Winner: Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## SFLabs (Oct 21, 2007)

Count me in Deb Wehner: Winner: #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER Bill Petrovich


----------



## Camo9244 (Jan 15, 2015)

Count me in: Waylen Frederick

#40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon The Wing's Of An Answered Prayer. Bill Petrovich


----------



## Rodger Williams (Mar 9, 2005)

please count me in/ Rodger Williams/ #18 Jaybar American Idol / Barb Younglove


----------



## Erie Shore Retrievers (Dec 7, 2012)

Count me in for sure , this is great - Greg Montgomery 

Winner: Dog #46, NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO, Howard Simson


----------



## Deb Z (Mar 18, 2008)

Please count me in: Deb Zirwas

Winner: Dog # 18 Jaybar American Idol Barbara Younglove


----------



## Tom Stasierowski (Feb 12, 2010)

Please count me in,
Winner: Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## Swift River (Oct 19, 2007)

Count me in Buck Shope

#33 Silver Stars Cowgirl

Good luck Scott!


----------



## Greener acres (Mar 11, 2013)

Good luck to all
Shirley Greener
No. 20 NFTCH AFTCH Oakridgertvr Going All The Way
My friend Lorraine Hare


----------



## todd walker (Mar 2, 2009)

count me in, Todd Walker
# 13 AFC AFTCH Pekisko's Ironman Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Please count me in . Lee Nelson 
#9 FTCH AFTCH GET THE PARTY STARTED
Charlie Ross


----------



## cubdriver (Jan 1, 2006)

I'm in; John Abrams

# 40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER(Ammo)

Bill & Micki Petrovich

handler Bill Petrovich


----------



## lostdog (Oct 19, 2013)

Count me in, John Karlen

40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich
Bill Petrovich
 
40
 


----------



## Hotchocolate (Jun 24, 2011)

Please count me in Allan Lanigan


# 4 FTCH AFTCH CASTILE CREEK RIVERS RIPPLE

Daniel Shnitka & Birgit Juergensen

Daniel Shnitka


----------



## t_evans (Jun 4, 2015)

Count me in.

Tyler Evans
# 23 FC FTCH AFTCH NMH GMH TAYLOR’S SUGAR AND SPICE
Sue Taylor


----------



## t_evans (Jun 4, 2015)

Count me in.

Naomi Evans
# 19 FTCH AFTCH PEKISKOS BOW RIVER LITTLEROCKS
Daniel Danforth


----------



## Simpsonm (Dec 21, 2011)

My name is Michael Simpson and I am interested in winning the Garmin E -Collar , my pick to win is # 40,Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer, Handeled by Bill Petrovich
Thanks
Mike Simpson


----------



## dealercarson (Jul 5, 2015)

Good luck to all! It's going to be a great week I am really looking forward to competing with my mom!!!!
winner dog #54 FTCH AFTCH L&L'S Cowboy Up - Shirley Greener and Woody!! Go mom!!!!!


----------



## Diana Beatty (Nov 12, 2008)

Diana Beatty Count me in. the winner will be dog#54 Shirley Greener L&L's Cowboy up (Woody)


----------



## middlebranchlabs (Jun 23, 2008)

Please enter me.

Jim Engebretson
# 40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER

Bill Petrovich


----------



## Todd Caswell (Jun 24, 2008)

Todd Caswell

I'd like to enter sweepstake.

Winner: #12 Jazztime Cut To The Chase , Paul Hanson

Thanks


----------



## Charles C. (Nov 5, 2004)

Count me in. Charles Cottrell

#13 Pekisko's Ironman


----------



## mmrobinsonontheroad (Sep 13, 2014)

Lock Fives Sweet Bourbon Prize # 7
Medie


----------



## Mark Littlejohn (Jun 16, 2006)

I need a new collar. 
Mark Littlejohn
#18 AFTCH FC AFC JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL - Barb Younglove


----------



## dcoffeytyme (Oct 15, 2010)

please enter me in the drawing, Dave Coffey
Winner-#18 AFTCH FC AFC JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL
Jerry & Barbara Younglove


----------



## RBD (Nov 11, 2014)

Count me in.
Richard Dorn
Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Emcare (Apr 14, 2009)

Count me in
Carey Petersen
#40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich
Bill Petrovich


----------



## Trevor Toberny (Sep 11, 2004)

trevor toberny, i just got a new pup and could really use a new collar. been looking for one. this would be perfect


----------



## Big Mac (Jul 6, 2015)

I'm in.
FTCH AFTCH Grousebusters Rudy Rudy Rudy # 52

Bruce Macdonald


----------



## larry109 (Mar 15, 2008)

Count me in, Larry M Stinson


----------



## wsumner (Mar 5, 2004)

Please count me in Wayne Sumner

Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## CanAmMan (Sep 28, 2007)

Count me in, Thanks!
Winner: 16 FTCH AFTCH TAYLORLAB'S SWEET CHEEKS Sue Taylor


----------



## jim andrew (Jan 1, 2011)

jim Andrew dog 20 NFTCH AFTCH oakridgertvr going all the way Lorraine hare


----------



## colinSEA (Sep 14, 2013)

Count me in: Colin Ching

#13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman, Sharon Van Der Lee


----------



## Twin Willows Labs (Feb 4, 2014)

Andrew Ehrsam 
I'm in.

#40 "Ammo" will be holding it down for the brown dog mafia.


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

Clint Isennock


40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich
Bill Petrovich
 
40


----------



## Linda (Sep 1, 2003)

I'd love to have a Garmin 550 collar
Linda Browne

Jaybar American Idol for CNAFC


----------



## dlsweep (Dec 3, 2007)

Count me in!

#12 FTCH AFTCH JAZZTIME CUT TO THE CHASE, Paul Hanson

Damon Sweep


----------



## Lauraj (Jul 6, 2015)

Please count me in. Laura Jones
Dog # 19 Pekiskos Bow River Littlerocks. Daniel Danforth


----------



## joeyrhoades (Feb 23, 2015)

I am in.

Name: Joey Rhoades

Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Dave Burton (Mar 22, 2006)

I'm in, Dave Burton
Winner : #3 Rough And Rowdy *******- Donald Martin


----------



## MWG (May 8, 2008)

Please count me in.

Name: Michael guillory

Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## ThunderRoad (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm in: Ken Hogan

Winner: Dog #6, FC FTCH BACKWATERS BOOMER, Daryl Shmon


----------



## John Condon (Mar 27, 2013)

Please count me in, John Condon
Winner # 18 Jaybar American Idle
Barbara Younglove


----------



## DDietrich (Sep 15, 2006)

Count me in 
Dake Dietrich
#49 FTCH AFTCH CLUBMEAD'S LUCKY LADY
Gary Randall


----------



## Shako (Dec 22, 2014)

YES, Count me in for the chance to win the Garmin Pro 550 Collar and the bonus of additional collar 
Winner #35 FTCH AFTCH Teal Creek High Tyde Coot.
My name: Scott Kinder


----------



## Rick D (Sep 24, 2009)

Count me in please. Richard DiVaccaro

Winner: Dog #13 AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S , Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Beardog (Sep 16, 2009)

Please count me in! Mike McGrath

Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Jeff Brezee (Nov 21, 2012)

I'm in. Jeff Brezee

11
FTCH AFTCH BLACK DIAMONDS MISTY ISLES PIPER


----------



## Chris Thiry (Jan 26, 2005)

Count me in: Chris Thiry

Winner: NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon Wings Of An Answered Prayer Handler: Bill Patrovich

Thanks


----------



## Bowriver (Sep 19, 2013)

Please Count me in! Dan Danforth
Dog # 43 RAM RIVER RAINBOW ROYALE, Daniel Danforth
Good Luck everybody.


----------



## Jeannie Greenlee (Apr 15, 2009)

What a sweet deal! 
Jeannie Greenlee
#40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich (going for the repeat)


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Please count me in! Lainee Munhollon

Winner: Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## Brandoned (Aug 20, 2004)

Count me in!

The winner will be... Dog # 21 FC AFC FTCH Alexus Pursuit of Perfection handled by Lynn Kimball


----------



## smt (Mar 13, 2008)

Count me in!
I hope the winner is Dog 23, TaylorLab's Sugar and Spice (Candy), handled by Sue Taylor

Sue Taylor


----------



## jonathon27 (Feb 12, 2012)

Please count me in! Jonathon Lord
Winner: Dog # 40; NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## klxultralight (Feb 25, 2015)

Please count me in Jon Nelson

Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## BBnumber1 (Apr 5, 2006)

David Munhollon, I am interested in participating in the Garmin Enter to Win Speepstakes.

My prediction for the Winner of the Canadian National Amatuer is : 18 AFTCH FC AFC JAYBAR AMERICAN IDOL O/H Barbara Younglove


----------



## sdokken (Aug 2, 2013)

count me in 

Shannon Dokken

FTCH- AFTCH Black Diamonds Misty Isles Piper , James McDowall


----------



## MDC (Dec 2, 2012)

Count me in please. Murray Cowan
Winner - #13 Pekisko's Ironman. Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Tom Conner (May 20, 2005)

I'm in... Tom Conner

#20 NFTCH AFTCH OAKRIDGERTVR GOING ALL THE WAYLorraine Hare


----------



## Corey019 (Jun 14, 2013)

Count me in!
Corey Hietapelto
#19 FTCH AFTCH PEKISKOS BOW RIVER LITTLEROCKS
Laura Jones & Daniel Danforth


----------



## Black Duck Dog (Jan 5, 2015)

Count me in. Mark Claypatch

#40 will win


----------



## Brad C (May 7, 2012)

Brad Cregan, count me in! Thanks Chris, RTF, and Garmin! winner: #11 FTCH AFTCH BLACK DIAMONDS MISTY ISLES PIPER, James McDowall


----------



## Eric Fryer (May 23, 2006)

I am in..... Eric Fryer Dog #40 Ammo


----------



## quackaddict2 (Jan 8, 2006)

Al Custers,im in,Sue Taylor.#23,Taylors sugar and spice


----------



## jeff m (Nov 3, 2007)

count me in :
16 FTCH AFTCH Taylor labs sweet cheeks Sue Taylor 
Jeff Mathews


----------



## Keith Draper (Jun 10, 2009)

Count me in -Keith Draper
Winner #40 NAFTCH FC AFC Upon The Wings of an Unanswered Prayer. Handler-Bill Petrovich


----------



## Rip Shively (Sep 5, 2007)

Please count me in, Rip Shively

Winner: Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## Mary Lynn Metras (Jul 6, 2010)

#93 Oakridgetvr Going All The Way who is related to my dog Tar 

Count me in the draw. Thanks


----------



## jhuggins8 (May 16, 2008)

Count me in please. Jeff Huggins
Winner - 21
FC AFC FTCH ALEXUS PURSUIT OF PERFECTION
Robert & Madeline Kimball
Lynn Kimball


----------



## Ed Bahr (Jul 1, 2007)

Please count me in: Ed Bahr

30. One More Round - James Swanson


----------



## Dan Yeomans (Jul 6, 2015)

Count me in Dan Yeomans
Winner will be FTCH AFTCH Baypoint's Hit and Miss Lorraine Hare


----------



## Duckdog (Jan 3, 2003)

Please Count me in! Victor Duskin

#20 NFTCH AFTCH OAKRIDGERTVR GOING ALL THE WAY


----------



## hughess (Apr 19, 2013)

count me in stan hughes
#26 AFTCH HIGH MILEAGE BY GOLLY


----------



## Jeri (Feb 24, 2015)

Jeri Embrey


34FTCH AFTCH BLUEGOOSE'S HUCKLEBERRY HUSTLEDavid FishleyDavid Fishley


----------



## Greener acres (Mar 11, 2013)

For Lorne Langevin
to win 51 FTCH AFTCH Baypoints Hit and Miss


----------



## Greener acres (Mar 11, 2013)

For John Mairs
to win 41 FTCH AFTCH The Springwaters Mister Y Of Tamsu


----------



## LJW (Jul 7, 2015)

Count me in
Lisa Williams

#19 - FTCH AFTCH PEKISKOS BOW RIVER LITTLEROCKS - Dan Danforth


----------



## Rnd (Jan 21, 2012)

I'm in, Randy Buettner My pick to win is #51
FTCH AFTCH BAYPOINTS HIT AND MISS
Lorraine Hare


----------



## Jean Richardson (Dec 13, 2012)

Jean Richardson


----------



## Jean Richardson (Dec 13, 2012)

Jean Richardson said:


> Jean Richardson


It is not appropriate to tell you who the winner will be because I am judging. Ha! Ha!


----------



## DXS (Jul 8, 2015)

Count me in Daryl Shmon
Winner - 23
FC FCTH AFTCH NMH GMH Taylor's Sugar and Spice
Sue Taylor


----------



## Tyler Pugh (Mar 27, 2014)

Im in!

Dog #40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER "Ammo"
Bill Petrovich


----------



## mjolnir (Nov 21, 2004)

Count me in.

Winner dog #18 AFTCH FC AFC Jaybar's American Idol

Peter Mottola


----------



## priceskeet (Jun 30, 2008)

Count me in PLEASE. Randy Price
#46 NFTCH AFTCH FC AFC L AND L JUST A GIGOLO
Howard Simson


----------



## Cayuga Dew (Nov 30, 2014)

Please count me in! Duane Ray
Winner: Dog #13 AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Steve Thornton (Oct 11, 2012)

Please count me in:

Steve Thornton


----------



## Georgiaquacker (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm In.
Jim Houldridge
#10 FTCH AFTCH JAYSON OF A DUK DAWG
Marilyn & Neil Hunter


----------



## rozy (Jun 30, 2015)

Please enter my name in draw: Mark Laberge
Winner: Dog #18


----------



## MooseGooser (May 11, 2003)

I would like to enter: Mike Baker
Winner is gonna be : Dog # 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Jean Richardson said:


> It is not appropriate to tell you who the winner will be because I am judging. Ha! Ha!


Jean, did you visit Alaska the summer of 74? If so pm me please.

John Robinson


----------



## bamajeff (May 18, 2015)

Count me in: Jeff Atchley
My pick: NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## Neal Young (Nov 18, 2014)

Count me in:

Neal Young


FC FTCH BACKWATERS BOOMER
Daryl Shmon & David Hare
Daryl Shmon
 
6


----------



## yellow machine (Dec 7, 2005)

32
FTCH AFTCH OCG'S EQUALIZER
Larry Baker


----------



## firehouselabs (Jan 23, 2008)

Me too! Raina Anderson

and lucky 13! 

13
AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN
John & Sharon van der Lee
Sharon van der Lee


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

I'm in, John Lash


----------



## lgfcorbeil (Mar 10, 2012)

Count me in: Boyd Rutledge


Winner:#25AFTCH SWEETWATERS TEN DEUCE ALL IN
Handler: Howard Simson


----------



## dpate (Mar 16, 2011)

Count me in. Dustin Pate

Winner: #13 afc aftch pekiskos ironman, handled by Sharon Van der lee


----------



## Richard Fuquay (Jun 4, 2006)

Count me in Richard Fuquay. #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer


----------



## DThompson (Jul 10, 2015)

Dave Thompson ,,, pick is;

#54 L and L's Cowboy up, handler Shirley greener....

Thanks Chris.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

DThompson said:


> Dave Thompson ,,, pick is;
> 
> #54 L and L's Cowboy up, handler Shirley greener....
> 
> Thanks Chris.


Wow! Welcome to RTF Dave!

Chris


----------



## Kyle B (May 5, 2005)

Kyle Broussard


23
FC FTCH AFTCH NMH GMH TAYLORLAB’S SUGAR AND SPICE
Garry and Sue Taylor
Sue Taylor
 
23


----------



## PHRGold (Sep 23, 2013)

Count me in: Bill Shaffer

Winner: Dog 23 - FC FTCH AFTCH NMH GMH TAYLORLAB’S SUGAR AND SPICE


----------



## Hunttime (Jul 21, 2012)

Count me in.........Bob Allison

Winner is #40 NAFTH FTCH FC AFC Upon The Wings Of An Answered Prayer


----------



## KEB (Jul 23, 2012)

im in. Kyle Brannon.


5
NMH TAYLORLABS LIQUOR IS QUICKER QFTR
John McDonald
John McDonald
 
5


----------



## 8mmag (Jan 1, 2010)

I'd like to play too, Tom Rogers.

And hoping the winner will be: Dog #18, Jaybar American Idol, Barb Younglove


----------



## PamK (Jul 10, 2010)

Count me in : Pam Kanthor
#13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman, with Sharon van der Lee


----------



## rufsea (Jan 4, 2003)

Please count me in - Ken Erikson
#53 FTCH AFTCH Pilkington's Joey's On The Line - Chuck Lapensee


----------



## Jennisue (Mar 27, 2011)

Count me in... Jenny Mitchell
Winner...#13 AFC AFTCH Pekisko's Ironman. Sharon van der Lee


----------



## nick_wilburn (Jun 30, 2012)

Yes, Nick Wilburn


----------



## GullGunner (May 25, 2015)

Great contest, please count me in, Orrin Jones

Winner- # 35 FTCH AFTCH TEAKCREEK High TYDE COOT Dona and Donald Martin, Donald Martin


----------



## Kenny Broussard (Aug 11, 2003)

Count me in, thank you Kenny Broussard

#13 AFC AFTCH Pekiskos Ironman, with Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Joel Williams (Jun 21, 2015)

Count me in

Joel Williams

Winner #4 FTCH AFTCH CASTILE CREEK RIVERS RIPPLE


----------



## Dogtrainer4God (Oct 10, 2006)

18 Jaybar American Idol, Barbara Younglove

Please enter


----------



## byounglove (Mar 2, 2005)

I pick #28 Jaybar Dark Side Of The Moon to win.


----------



## frederjj (Dec 18, 2011)

Yes, Jake Fredericks


----------



## yemison (Jul 7, 2015)

I'm in. 

#14 Al Custers and Jessie


----------



## Rigby (Jul 11, 2015)

Diana Mead 

#49 Clubmead's Lucky Lady Gary Randall

Go Lady!


----------



## Vinny Dalena (May 17, 2011)

Count me in.

Vinny Dalena

#13 AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN Sharon van der Lee


----------



## Marty Lee (Mar 30, 2009)

Please count me in : Marty Lee
Winner:
9

FTCH AFTCH GET THE PARTY STARTED

Charlie Ross


----------



## Dallas Detroit (Sep 10, 2011)

Please count me in, Charlie Duncan #46 Just a Gigolo, Howard Simson


----------



## dbonham (Jul 27, 2014)

I'm in...Davis Bonham

Winner: #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC Upon the Wings of an Answered Prayer; Bill Petrovich


----------



## Phil_MI (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm in. Thanks for the chance. Phil Swedberg


13
AFC AFTCH PEKISKO'S IRONMAN
John & Sharon van der Lee
Sharon van der Lee
 
13
 


----------



## laitken (Sep 29, 2011)

Count me in - Lois Aitken

#52
FTCH AFTCH GROUSEBUSTERS RUDY RUDY RUDY
Bruce Macdonald


----------



## DukDog (Mar 4, 2012)

Please count me in. Dusty Bagley

Winner: #40 Upon the wings of an answered prayer. 
Handler: Bill Petrovich


----------



## mstogsdill (Dec 4, 2013)

Mike Stogsdill hope to win the Garmin 550

40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich
Bill Petrovich
 
40


----------



## Chuck N (Mar 21, 2006)

Count me in. Charles Navratil Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## wayne anderson (Oct 16, 2007)

Yep, #18, Reuben, Barb Younglove.


----------



## mbcorsini (Sep 25, 2005)

Count me in.
Mary Beth Corsini
Winner: Dog 40, NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER, Bill Petrovich


----------



## tjgoad (Jul 24, 2012)

Terry Goad 
#26 AFTCH High Mileage By Golly
Stan Hughes &Joan Vandamme


----------



## hoperoberts (Apr 4, 2008)

Count me in!
#30 Jim Swanson and One More Round...good luck everyone!


----------



## Shields (Jun 2, 2010)

Please count me in.
Eric Shields
#11 FTCH AFTCH Black Diamonds Misty Isles Piper- Jim McDowall


----------



## Northern Storm (Mar 13, 2011)

Please enter me in this GREAT contest.
Jim Nichols
[email protected]


----------



## Rick Hall (Jan 21, 2003)

Thanks for the opportunity, I'll give it a go and pick #14 AFTCH BABY DUCKS VOO DOO THING handled by Al Custers to win. Rick Hall


----------



## wildwest (Feb 10, 2010)

Count me in
Ronald West
40
NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
Bill & Micki Petrovich


----------



## Jwattsmojo (Jul 15, 2013)

Count me to. Jaybar American Idol


----------



## Laird's Retrievers (Apr 20, 2007)

Chris Parkinson

Winner - 21
FC AFC FTCH ALEXUS PURSUIT OF PERFECTION
Robert & Madeline Kimball
Lynn Kimball


----------



## Tony C (Jul 17, 2010)

Count me in as well!
Tony Carlo
#6 FC FTCH Backwaters Boomer
Daryl Shmon


----------



## elingler (Oct 7, 2009)

Count me in 

Eric Lingler 


winner dog #40 NAFTCH FTCH FC AFC UPON THE WINGS OF AN ANSWERED PRAYER
handler Bill Petrovich


----------



## GaryJ (Jan 1, 2013)

I am in too.

#16 FTCH AFTCH Taylorlab's Sweet Cheeks Sue Taylor

Gary Johnston


----------



## stoney (Apr 6, 2004)

me too!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Marg Murray (Jul 13, 2015)

Dog # 18 AFTCH FC AFC Jaybar American Idol, handler Barb Younglove


----------



## roseberry (Jun 22, 2010)

john mccallie would like to play.

i select entry, #4 ftch aftch castile creek rivers ripple.
owner/handler daniel shnitka.


----------



## Mari (Mar 28, 2015)

Please count me in! Maribel Acedo

Winner: Dog #4, FTCH AFTCH CASTILE CREEK RIVERS RIPPLE, Daniel Shnitka & Birgit Juergensen


----------



## Tartufa10 (Mar 10, 2011)

Please enter Greg Gable picking # 54	FTCH AFTCH L AND L’S COWBOY UP	Shirley Greener	Shirley Greener 
Thanks


----------



## RF2 (May 6, 2008)

roseberry said:


> john mccallie would like to play.
> 
> i select entry, #4 ftch aftch castile creek rivers ripple.
> owner/handler daniel shnitka.


You gonna start training dogs again? 

AD wants to play...

Give me that brown dog called Ammo.


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

*Chance to Win Garmin Training System*

Darn! We missed out on a Grand opportunity for a chance to Win some Great Garmin Equipment. 
What an Awesome way to support the Canadian National Amateur Event and advertise at the same time. 
We use Garmin products and Love them. Good Luck to All.... 
Thanks Garmin and Chris @ RTF!!
Micki and Bill


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Please put my entry in for the Garmin training system: thank you Lauraine Grevlos


----------



## H.fairhurst (Oct 17, 2013)

Please count me in too! Heath Fairhurst
Winner Dog # 23 ​FC FTCH AFTCH NMH GMH TAYLORLAB’S SUGAR AND SPICE Garry and Sue Taylor


----------



## Gonzo (Sep 21, 2013)

WOOOOHOOOO. #4 is a finalist, that collar is just around the corner for me lol.


----------



## Bridget Bodine (Mar 4, 2008)

Soooo who is the winner?


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Don't know who won the collar but the results are in the sticky thread.


----------



## Erie Shore Retrievers (Dec 7, 2012)

i dont think they listed the collar winner yet


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Lauraj said:


> Please count me in. Laura Jones
> Dog # 19 Pekiskos Bow River Littlerocks. Daniel Danforth


Congratulations to post #152 which was Laura Jones. 

Laura please email me your shipping and phone info so I may have the Garmin folks ship your Garmin Pro 550!

Thanks to all for participating and special thanks to Garmin. 

Huge congrats to Howard Simson for yet another Canadian National Win! 

Chris


----------



## mjh345 (Jun 17, 2006)

Congrats to Laura and what a lucky girl. She just joined and that is her only post.
Strike while the iron is hot Go buy a Lotto ticket Laura


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

This was really fun. I guess someone predicting the winner didn't have to win. Thanks Garmin and Chris.


----------



## John Robinson (Apr 14, 2009)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> This was really fun. I guess someone predicting the winner didn't have to win. Thanks Garmin and Chris.


Congrats on finishing the National! Nine series in the US Amateur National and this, Rusty is really on a roll this year.


----------



## Sharon van der Lee (May 25, 2004)

John Robinson said:


> Congrats on finishing the National! Nine series in the US Amateur National and this, Rusty is really on a roll this year.


Thank you John. We got really close. So happy with how Rusty ran in the heat and humidity. It was tough. Good tests, birds were tough to get to in the later series and he did very well.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Sharon van der Lee said:


> This was really fun. I guess someone predicting the winner didn't have to win. Thanks Garmin and Chris.


Yes, that's correct. The winner was a random draw for folks who posted a valid entry.

The winner, if they also picked the winner of the Canadian National Amateur as well, would have won the collar system and a bonus collar.

Since the winner of the draw did not pick the winner of the Canadian National, the bonus collar is not on the table.

Congratulations Sharon for your wonderful run in the Canadian National Amateur!

Chris


----------

